# Well used Frontier vs. Tacoma?



## mmiller2002 (Sep 29, 2006)

Pardon me if this is a repeat subject, but I've tried the search a couple times.

I may be looking for a semi-well used (50-100K miles, ~'99-'02) small pickup. I would like something narrower and shorter than my current T100. It will be used on the streets in an urban/suburban setting. 2WD automatic.

Has anyone here been able to personally compare the Frontier and Tacoma of those vintages? Does the Frontier have torsion bars or coil springs up-front? I think that the Tacoma has coils.

I know that my T100 has aged well, with few, if any problems. How does the Frontier age? Is the Frontier made in Japan? I see that the Tacomas command slightly higher prices all things being similar.

Thanks for any comments or advice.

Mike


----------



## Mulligan22 (Nov 24, 2005)

Those model Frontiers have torsion bars up front.. Frontiers are put together in Tennessee from parts that are sourced in the US and other parts of the world. My guess is the Taco is put together in California with parts from all over as well. I'd buy the one you find in the best shape for the best price. Unless you really like one better than the other.


----------



## nissanmadness (Sep 18, 2006)

If a truck looks good and clean, its a general indicator the vehicle has been well cared for. But you still need to check it over. Test drive it, have a mechanic look it over if you need to. I've found that buying uesd from an individual, is the best way to go, as long as you have the financing ability.


----------



## Larryj (Aug 14, 2005)

I agree with nissanmadness, take the steps to check it over that make you feel good about it. I would personally like to have the codes checked just to be sure there isnt a code set which isn't triggering a light. I'm not totally sure that can happen but checking codes is easy.


----------



## ediamiam (Jun 20, 2005)

I drive a 2000 frontier 4cyl in manual. I bought new, but test drove both the frontier and the tacoma. my impression was the tacoma was a little faster but overall weight was lower than the frontier. the frontier felt like it had a smoother ride while the tacoma felt jittery. after the purchase i noted the air pressure in the tires was 26lbs in the front. don't know about the tacoma. a major deciding factor was pricing. frontier listed at $16.5k but got it discounted to under $14k, while the tacoma was about $17k+. I have a king cab, with numerous accesories like power windows, alarm, bedliner, and also ac. the secondary factor was the frontier 4cyl engine had a timing chain. i believe the taco had a timing belt requiring periodic replacement. no problems after 62k+ miles. i think the build quality was better in the tacoma, which commands a higher retail because of that toyota branding.


----------



## mmiller2002 (Sep 29, 2006)

Thanks for the comments.

Anyone able to compare street ride and manners of ~2000 vintage Frontier vs. Tacoma?


----------



## mmiller2002 (Sep 29, 2006)

I stalled in my looking for a while, but I'm back in the market for a 2000-2004 Tacoma or Frontier. Same vintage Tacomas seems to command a couple thousand $$ premium.

I have read about broken exhaust manifolds on V6 Frontiers. Is there a TSB on it? Is it really that common? How to check?

Is there anything else on 2000-2004 Frontier Crew Cabs to look for?

Thanks


----------



## joefrontier (Apr 26, 2007)

mmiller2002 said:


> I stalled in my looking for a while, but I'm back in the market for a 2000-2004 Tacoma or Frontier. Same vintage Tacomas seems to command a couple thousand $$ premium.
> 
> I have read about broken exhaust manifolds on V6 Frontiers. Is there a TSB on it? Is it really that common? How to check?
> 
> ...


I picked up a 2003 frontier CC 4x4 long box SE w/leather. I had an S10. 

Here is why I went with 2003 frontier and not say and older frontier or tacoma. Nissan and Toyota were my considerations. No other manufacture was getting my $ since I had a money pit S10.

1. Color - Yellow was a priority for me but settled on gray because finding a 2003 CC LongBox SE is difficult enough. Yellow would make people notice my truck. Which would mean more people looking at my truck banner. However, people still notice this truck. In Michigan there a really no frontiers in the state. We are all GM,FORD,DODGE lovers.
2. Long Box was another priority - I use the truck for business and I could not have a "Stubby Box" in a CC.
3. SE - Has the limited Slip Diff, roof rack, side bars as standard option.
4. 2003 Frontier gets 10HP greater than other years model and gets better gas mileage by 1 MPG.
5. Tacoma, Chevy, Dodge, etc do not have a long bed for their small trucks with CC for 2003-2204 models. Tacoma does on 2005 model and above.
6. Nissan Accessories (roof rack, side bars dress up the truck and make it look sporty).

Added bonus - Nissan frame is beaffy (better than S10). Truck is a nice rider (smooth in the straight aways and fine in the corners). Leather package is SWEET / comes w/ sub and rockford fosgate, alarm, and radio steering wheel controls. Easy to work on so far if you you are a DIYer usedcarfind.biz has good prices on parts. 

Down side - Nissan Frontier - is the not truck for you if you can't get your foot off the floor board. Meaning it is not as responsive as the S10 I had. This truck barley squeals tires from a dead stop. However, I don't mind this as long as I only have to supply the truck with regular maintenance and gas.

As for your question about the crack manifolds.... I could be wrong on this but I have read that for 2003 and above they have beefed up the manifolds to correct the problem.


----------



## azrocketman (Oct 5, 2005)

mmiller2002 said:


> I stalled in my looking for a while, but I'm back in the market for a 2000-2004 Tacoma or Frontier. Same vintage Tacomas seems to command a couple thousand $$ premium.
> 
> I have read about broken exhaust manifolds on V6 Frontiers. Is there a TSB on it? Is it really that common? How to check?
> 
> ...


One advantage of the 4 cylinder engine on the Frontier is that it uses a timing chain; the V6 uses a belt with periodic replacement (about 100k miles) required. Factor the cost of the timing belt in your Frontier prices if you are getting close to 100k miles on a V6. By the way, I have about 101k miles on my 2001 4 cylinder automatic. Other than some issues with clogged EGR ports at about 77k miles it's been a great truck.

Look at this site for Nissan TSB's: http://www.nissanhelp.com/

Steve


----------



## joefrontier (Apr 26, 2007)

". Easy to work on so far if you you are a DIYer usedcarfind.biz has good prices on parts. "

Looks like there is an error in my submission it was suppose to say Courtesyparts.com - Genuine Nissan Parts, Accessories, NISMO and Nissan Motorsports not usedcarfind.biz


----------



## stevem5000 (Apr 16, 2003)

I have a 2000 Fronty, 4 cyc and stick kshift, 2WD...I have about 147,000 on it now...
I get consistantly between 20-22 mpg...no matter how hard or easy I drive it...

I don;t take particularly good care of it...oil changes are pretty much when I remember to do it...but I try to get in between 4000-6000 miles...I never let go over 6000...I use Penzoil...

As far as the engine is concerned...it is so clean you could eat off it...I hose it down with a pressure wash twice a year...no leaks of any kind anywhere...

So far I have had to replace power steering pump and alternator...2 sets of shocks, but that's not a Frontier problem...normal replacement of brakes, tires etc...

The engine is UNDERpowered...but you get used to it...

After about 100,000 or so you start to hear a little noise from the timing chain, it is loosening up a bit...but it's no issue...

I fully expect to put 250,000 on this truck...

I have a buddy that has the Toyo...4 banger and auto...rides nice...significantly more power than mine...and he says he gets about 25 mpg...not sure if it's true, it seems high, but I have no reason to not believe him...

Fronty is a good truck, looks nice...wears well...the 4 banger has a reputation of being one of the longest wearing engines in the auto industry...We'll see...

I drove 2 Honda accords, one went 342,000 and the other went 247,000 before they broke...If I do get 250,000 out of this truck, I'll be a happy camper...


----------



## mmiller2002 (Sep 29, 2006)

Anything specific to look out for in a 2000 Crew Cab Automatic?

I just can't get used to the 2001-2004 buldging plastic noses.

thanks


----------



## stevem5000 (Apr 16, 2003)

I thought those "bulging noses" with "fake bolt heads" was a really crappy looking truck...

I bought mine used with 50K already on it in 2003...I would have bought a 2001 or 2003 model except for the "look"...

When I searched, I went to Autotrader.com and searched...I live in St Louis, a pretty big town and I could find VERY FEW used Frontys...I was willing to travel about 300 miles to get the one I wanted and wound up buying it from a Toyota dealer in Kansas City...about 250 miles away...

I have seen very, very few 2000 crew cabs...seems the crew cabs became more popular after the 2004 year...hopefully you'll find one you like...

If you go for a 2000 then it is already 7 years old...so it will probably be pretty high mileage, unless you get lucky...

Most used lots will have the engine steam cleaned so it's really hard to find oil leaks...
But look everywhere for oil leaks, crawl under and give it a really good look...If you have a mechanic you trust, take it to him and spend the $50 or 75.00 he may want to look it over...you MIGHT save $hundreds...

If you go for the 4 cyc and if it has around a 100,000 miles, you will probably hear a kind of grinding noise coming out of the front of the engine...this will be the timing chain...it has loosened up a bit and rubs against the chain guides...not an issue, but if you're not used to hearing the noise, it may alarm you a little...

Plan on the brakes being about ready to replace...many folks get rid of their vehicles when the maintanence starts to be coming big...If the dealer put on new tires, they will be the CHEAPEST tires available and you will probably be lucky to get 30,000 miles off them...

Check the exhaust, see how rusted the pipes are...if it looks fairly clean then it was probably replaced within the last couple of years...if it looks kinda bad, plan on about $250 or so to replace it...I like CarX for exhaust systems...

Drive it...put on 50 miles or so, highway and local...get a good feel for it...

Go with your gut...

Good luck
Steve


----------



## mmiller2002 (Sep 29, 2006)

I drove this one yesterday. Seemed pretty nice for $8K. But, it was a manual and I need and automatic for my wife and kids (I know, I know, but I don't feel like hearing them complain).

2000 Nissan Frontier,


----------



## mmiller2002 (Sep 29, 2006)

I am loooking at a 2000 Crew Cab with 114K miles. Some oil wetness on the bottom of the engine and crossmember. What's a common oil leak/seepage area at this mileage? They are asking $9K, but I may only offer about $7 due to its condition.


----------



## stevem5000 (Apr 16, 2003)

See if you can find the source of the leak...or it may not be so much of a leak as it is "seepage"...check around the power steering pump and resevour...My power steering hoses started "seeping" around 80,000 or so...this laid some oil around the left side of the engine and gradually worked it's way down to the bottom of the oil pan...it looked like the oil pan was leaking, but it was the hoses on the power steering pump...

At 114k it will not be perfect...

I think I would agree that $9k may be a little high...I bought my 2000 king cab and it is NOT the SE trim...for $10k and that was about 4 years ago...

Good luck...


----------



## mmiller2002 (Sep 29, 2006)

Thanks. What's the difference in the trim levels? Is there just SE and XE?




stevem5000 said:


> See if you can find the source of the leak...or it may not be so much of a leak as it is "seepage"...check around the power steering pump and resevour...My power steering hoses started "seeping" around 80,000 or so...this laid some oil around the left side of the engine and gradually worked it's way down to the bottom of the oil pan...it looked like the oil pan was leaking, but it was the hoses on the power steering pump...
> 
> At 114k it will not be perfect...
> 
> ...


----------



## mmiller2002 (Sep 29, 2006)

Looked at the truck again today. The fluid looks like AT fluid, prolly coming from the fitting at the radiator on the passenger side of the rad.

I noticed that there was a vibration under the floor when I put it in reverse. Could the motor mounts cause this? How is the longevity of the motor mounts?

The steering wheel is slightly cocked clockwise from straight-up. Do you think that an alignment would fix this?

How can I tell if the exhaust manifold is cracked. Is that a typical problem with a 2000?

I would need to buy a passenger sun visor. Is there a good used parts supply for these trucks?

The white paint appears to be oxidized. Do these trucks have base/clear coats, or just solid color 1-stage paint?

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

After more miles than probably anyone else on this forum had put on a Frontier, I'll weigh in on common problems. Mine is a 4 cyl/5spd king cab XE with 265k city miles on it. The front crank seal tends to leak on these trucks and is an easy fix, but ignoring it will kill the A/C clutch and can damage the wiring and hoses over time. The swaybar end links also tend to be a weak point as are the horns. All three of these parts can be done for a combined cost of under $50, so not a big deal.Overall, it's been the best vehicle I have ever owned and would definitely buy another. I am the original owner and wouldn't trade it for a new one. The fuel economy is the same as the day I bought it 9 years ago and I beat the snot out of it every chance I get. Tacomas are good too, but I am a Frontier fan due to my excellent experience with the one I have.


----------

